# Legion PTR 7.0.3 benchmark/vergleich mit eure hardware



## Deathranger (18. Juni 2016)

Einen Wunderschönen Guten morgen, da es jetzt ja wieder neue einstellungen gibt, Dachte ich mir 
Teste ich das doch mal in der garnison mit meiner akutell hardware.
ich Denke mir die stelle ist eigentlich ganz gut cpu lastig, natürlich  könnte man auch Azerots letzte schlacht nehmen, Werde ich evt später noch nachreichen.

Test system 
i5 3570k 4,3ghz OC
Msi Geforce gtx 970 no oc
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400 Die auf 2200mhz laufen

Standpunkt des benschmarks ist Diese stelle 

Erster test war Auf max einstellung, und 1920x1080 AA Aus   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mini fps 45. Max fps 49  open world Meistens Noch mehr fps  Jenach spieler anzahl Werden Die fps noch etwas niedriger 
 ausfallen,  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zweiter Test auf 800x600 max einstellungen  AA Aus  selbe stelle.

Mini fps 45 Max fps 50


jetzt seid ihr dran, testet doch mal mit den selben einstellungen
Und Lasst mal eure ergebnise ergebnis da; Mit den infos zu euer hardware am besten evt sogar mit 
screenshot.
Edit Hoffentlich, Sind nicht so viele schreibfehler drin, versuche hier Grade mein bestes Wenn nicht kann man mir mal eine nette pm schreiben dann ändere ich natürlich gerne die fehler MFG 
Ist auch noch etwas früh


----------



## Markzzman (18. Juni 2016)

Gute Idee.

Wollte mir den PTR auch runterladen um mal einen Vergleich zu machen.


----------

